

Page For Page Scrape of Site Pirated and Posted on New Domain - youngnh
http://realestate103.com/
See http://www.sothebyshomes.com/
I know a little about the Sothebys site, as the company I work for created it, and I wrote a fair bit of the Javascript myself.<p>The original site makes extensive use of js to load content, and anywhere data is missing on the pirated site, that's why.<p>What we can't figure out here in the office, is why they did it?  How much of this is going on?
======
youngnh
See <http://www.sothebyshomes.com/> I know a little about the Sothebys site,
as the company I work for created it, and I wrote a fair bit of the Javascript
myself.

The original site makes extensive use of js to load content, and anywhere data
is missing on the pirated site, that's why.

What we can't figure out here in the office, is why they did it? How much of
this is going on?

~~~
allenbrunson
looking at the two side-by-side, you can see the few places they had to
substitute their own text, which almost always sucks.

phew, what would you do about such a thing?

------
leebenjp
I can't see a reason given that there are only adds on a few of the pages.
Plus they missed a few with their global find/replace.
<http://realestate103.com/aboutus/termsandconditions.html>

------
Adkron
wget is your friend. I would have been making sites like this all along had I
known that all I had to do was move to Poland. Easy Money.

